# 2001 maxima motor mounts



## mrL (Dec 13, 2008)

My wifes 2001 maxima needs motor mounts and I heard the 2001 models are electronic mounts, is that correct? If so, i read that alot of people put non electronic motor mounts on instead cause the electronic ones have been known to blow the computer on the car. Is it ok to put non electronic ones on?


----------

